# Food Safety News - 11/17/2020



## daveomak.fs (Nov 17, 2020)

*Jury trial for retired Blue Bell president not likely until late 2021*
By Dan Flynn on Nov 17, 2020 12:05 am Federal Judge Robert Pitman’s recent scheduling order for a jury trial of Blue Bell Creameries’ Paul Kruse on charges of conspiracy and fraud beginning Jan. 11 is instead likely to be stretched out until next fall. Kruse, 66, is the retired president of Blue Bell Creameries. His defense attorneys, Chris Flood and John D. Cline want... Continue Reading

   

*UK public ready to pay to avoid hormones in beef and chlorinated chicken*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 17, 2020 12:04 am A number of UK consumers could be willing to pay more to avoid food made using production methods common in the United States but banned in Europe. Research from the School of Economics at the University of Kent, the University of Reading and IHS Markit, found that UK consumers highly value production that follows food safety... Continue Reading

   

*Letter to the Editor: Industry supporter out of line on line speeds*
By Guest Contributor on Nov 17, 2020 12:01 am Opinion Dear Editor, This letter addresses a recent publication by L.A. Cox, about which Food Safety News wrote in the article “Faster line speeds may not be the food safety issue some thought.” Mr. Cox is an industry supporter whose research is harmful to public health. His support of high-speed slaughter falls in line with... Continue Reading

   

*Raw dog food recalled because of Salmonella*
By News Desk on Nov 17, 2020 12:01 am Albright’s Raw Dog Food is recalling 67 cases of “Chicken Recipe for Dogs” because it has the potential to be contaminated with Salmonella. There is risk to humans from handling contaminated pet products. It is important for consumers to thoroughly wash their hands after having contact with the products or any surfaces of utensils exposed... Continue Reading

   

*Aussies observe food safety week; gauge public practices*
By News Desk on Nov 17, 2020 12:00 am Younger Australians have poorer food safety knowledge than older Aussies, according to a survey. Research by the Food Safety Information Council (FSIC) found 75 percent of those between the ages of 18 and 34 said they always washed their hands after going to the toilet compared with 89 percent of those over 50. An Omnipoll national handwashing... Continue Reading

   

*Fresh Express recalls salad kits after sample tests positive for E. coli*
By News Desk on Nov 16, 2020 07:04 pm Fresh Express today announced a recall of Caesar salad kits because a sample tested positive for E. Coli 026. The product is past its expiration date, but company officials are concerned that consumers may still have unused portions in their homes. The 10.5-ounce salad kits are eight days past the use-by date on the packaging.... Continue Reading

   

*FSIS issues public health alert for chicken and pork tamales due to foreign matter contamination*
By News Desk on Nov 16, 2020 12:27 pm The U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) has issued a public health alert for ready-to-eat (RTE) chicken and pork tamale products. The products contain Food and Drug Administration (FDA) regulated diced tomatoes in puree that have been recalled by the producer, due to concerns that the products may be contaminated with... Continue Reading


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 17, 2020)

_I never buy salad kits. They always look sketchy_


----------

